# الأشعة السينية ( x-ray)



## brain700 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مقدمة :[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]الأشعة السينية وتسمى أيضًا أشعة إكس، واحدة من أكثر أنواع الطاقة فائدة. وقد اكتشفها العالم الفيزيائي الألماني ويلهلم رونتجن في عام 1895م. ولأنه لم يكن يعرف كنهها في البداية، فقد أطلق رونتجن على هذه الأشعة اسم أشعة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]x[/FONT][FONT=&quot]؛ أي الأشعة السينية، لأن (س) في العربية و ([/FONT][FONT=&quot]x[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) في الإنجليزية رمزان علميان يطلقان على المجهول.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]والآن يعرف العلماء أن الأشعة السينية هي نوع من الإشعاع الكهرومغنطيسي الذي يتضمن الضوء المرئي، وموجات الراديو وأشعة جاما. وتشترك الأشعة السينية والضوء المرئي في كثير من الخصائص. فمثلاً تنتقل الأشعة السينية بسرعة الضوء [/FONT] 299,792[FONT=&quot]كم/ث، كما أن كلاً من الأشعة السينية والضوء المرئي، يتحركان في خطوط مستقيمة على هيئة طاقة كهربائية وطاقة مغنطيسية مرتبطتين بعضهما ببعض تسببان معًا الموجات الكهرومغنطيسية. ومن جهة أخرى فإن الأشعة السينية تعتم أفلام التصوير الضوئي مثلما يفعل الضوء.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ومع ذلك فإن الأشعة السينية والضوء يختلفان في الطول الموجي وهو المسافة بين ذُروتين لموجة كهرومغنطيسية. فالطول الموجي للأشعة السينية أقصر كثيرًا من الطول الموجي للضوء. ولهذا السبب يمكن للأشعة السينية أن تخترق مواد كثيرة لا ينفذ منها الضوء. وقد أدت قوة الاختراق بالإضافة إلى خصائص أخرى، أن تكون الأشعة السينية ذات فائدة قصوى في الطب والصناعة والبحث العلمي.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتسبب الأشعة السينية تغييرات حيوية وكيميائية وفيزيائية في المواد؛ فإذا امتص نبات أو حيوان هذه الأشعة، فإنها من الجائز أن تتلف الأنسجة الحية وأحيانًا تدمرها. ولهذا السبب يمكن أن تكون خطيرة. فقد تسبب جرعة زائدة من الأشعة السينية إصابة الإنسان بالسرطان، أو بحروق في الجلد، أو بانخفاض في إمداد الدم أوحالات خطيرة أخرى. وتسبب الأشعة السينية أيضًا طفرات في الكائنات الحية. وهذا يحدث من جراء تغير في جزيئات الحمض الأميني [/FONT] *[FONT=&quot]DNA[/FONT]* [FONT=&quot]الذي يكون الصبغيات في شكل جزيئات. وتحمل جزيئات الحمض الأميني [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]DNA[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]، المعلومات الوراثية للكائن الحي. وفي العادة تقوم الطفرات بتغيير الطبائع الوراثية في الكائن الحي، وكذلك تغيير الخصائص مثل الحجم.( الطفرة البيولوجية ). ويجب على أطباء الأسنان واختصاصيي الأشعة الاهتمام بعدم تعريض المرضى أو تعريض أنفسهم لجرعات زائدة من الأشعة.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتُنتج الأشعة السينية طبيعيًا في الشمس والنابضات ونجوم أخرى، وأجسام سماوية معينة أخرى. وأغلب الأشعة السينية التي تنشأ عن مصادر في الفضاء، يتم امتصاصها في الغلاف الجوي قبل أن تصل إلى سطح الأرض. وتُنتج الأشعة السينية آليًا بوساطة أنابيب الأشعة السينية التي تمثل جزءًا رئيسيًا من أجهزة الأشعة السينية . [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]و يحتوي الإشعاع الكهرومغنطيسي ذو الطول الموجي القصير على طاقة أكبر من الإشعاع الكهرومغنطيسي ذي الطول الموجي الطويل. وللأشعة السينية أقصر الأطوال الموجية وأعلى الطاقات مقارنة بغيرها من أنواع الإشعاع الكهرومغنطيسي. ويتراوح الطول الموجي للأشعة السينية من حوالي أنجستروم إلى [/FONT]100[FONT=&quot] أنجستروم. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ويرجع كثير من الخصائص المهمة للأشعة السينية إلى قصر طولها الموجي وكبر طاقتها. ويمكن مقارنة سلوك الأشعة السينية بسلوك الضوء المرئي. فعلى سبيل المثال، تخترق الأشعة السينية المواد بعمق أكثر من اختراق الضوء العادي لها، بسبب ارتفاع طاقتها عن طاقة الضوء بدرجة كبيرة. كما أنه لا يمكن عكسها بسهولة بوساطة مرآة، كما يحدث للضوء لأن طاقتها العالية تجعلها تخترق المرآة بدلا من انعكاسها على السطح.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولا تنكسر أي لا تنحني الأشعة السينية كثيرًا عندما تنتقل من مادة إلى مادة أخرى، كما يفعل الضوء عندما ينتقل من الهواء إلى الزجاج. فالضوء ينكسر بوساطة العدسة بسبب تفاعل موجات الضوء مع الإلكترونات الموجودة في ذرات العدسة. ولكن للأشعة السينية طولاً موجيًا قصيرًا بحيث إنها تمر من خلال مواد كثيرة دون أن تتفاعل مع الإلكترونات فيها. وعندما تسقط الأشعة السينية على مادة فإن المادة تمتصها عند اصطدامها بالإلكترونات الموجودة في ذرات المادة. وعدد الإلكترونات في ذرة يساوي عددها الذري. ولذا فإن المواد التي تكون ذراتها ذات عدد ذري كبير تمتص الأشعة السينية بدرجة أكبر من المواد التي تكون ذراتها ذات عدد ذري صغير. فالرصاص، وله عدد ذري [/FONT]82[FONT=&quot] ويمتص الأشعة السينية بدرجة أكبر من مواد أخرى كثيرة.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ولذا فهو يستخدم عادة للوقاية من الأشعة السينية. أما البريليوم الذي يبلغ عدده الذري [/FONT]4[FONT=&quot] فيمتص قدرًا ضئيلاً من الأشعة السينية.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ويعتمد امتصاص الأشعة السينية على كثافة المادة، وعلى عوامل أخرى مركبة، فالمواد ذات الكثافة العالية تمتص الأشعة السينية بدرجة أكبر من المواد ذات الكثافة الأقل. وإذا امتصت المادة أشعة سينية ذات طاقة كافية فإنها تتمكن من طرد الإلكترونات من ذرات المادة. وعندما تكتسب الذرة المحايدة كهربائيًا، أو تفقد إلكترونات فإنها تتحول إلى جسيم مشحون بشحنة كهربائية يسمى الأيون. وتسمى هذه العملية التأين. ويسبب التأين أنواعًا مختلفة من التغييرات الحيوية والكيميائية والفيزيائية، مما يجعل الأشعة السينية مفيدة وخطرة في نفس الوقت.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]كيفية إنتاج الأشعة السينية:[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]تنتج الأشعة السينية كلما تعرضت الإلكترونات ذات الطاقة العالية لفقد فجائي للطاقة. وتقوم أجهزة إنتاج الأشعة بزيادة سرعة الإلكترونات إلى سرعات عالية جدًا، ثم جعلها ترتطم بقطعة من مادة صلبة تسمى البقعة المحرقية ، حينئذ تبطىء الإلكترونات فجأة بسبب اصطدامها بالذرات في البقعة المحرقية ، ويتحول جزء من طاقتها إلى أشعة سينية بنسبة [/FONT]1%[FONT=&quot] منها فقط و [/FONT]99%[FONT=&quot] تتحول إلى طاقة حرارية . [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تطرد بعض الإلكترونات ذات الطاقة العالية إلكترونات أخرى من مواقعها المعتادة، في ذرات البقعة المحرقية . وعندما تعود هذه الإلكترونات المطرودة إلى مواقعها أو تحتل هذه المواقع إلكترونات أخرى تنتج أشعة سينية أيضًا. ويسمي الفيزيائيون هذه الأشعة الأشعة السينية المميزة. و الأشعة السينية المميزة فلها طول موجي معين يعتمد على التركيب الإلكتروني للذرة الصادرة عنها الأشعة. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتنتج الأشعة السينية بوساطة أنابيب الأشعة السينية ذات التفريغ العالي للاستخدامات الطبية والصناعية العديدة. وتتركب هذه الأنابيب من إناء زجاجي محكم بداخله قطبان كهربيان أحدهما موجب والآخر سالب، مثبتان داخليا بإحكام. ويحتوي المهبط أي القطب السالب، على ملف صغير من السلك بينما يتكون المصعد أي القطب الموجب من كتلة من فلز. ويكون المهبط والمصعد في معظم أنابيب الأشعة السينية من التنجستن، أو فلز مشابه يمكن أن يتحمل درجات الحرارة العالية.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وعندما يتم تشغيل أنبوبة الأشعة السينية، يسري تيار كهربائي خلال المهبط يسبب توهجًا حتى يصير أبيض بسبب الحرارة. وتسبب الحرارة انطلاق الإلكترونات من المهبط. وفي نفس الوقت يسلط جهد عال جدًا بين المهبط والمصعد. ينتج عن الجهد العالي تحريك الإلكترونات الحرة بسرعات عالية للغاية نحو المصعد. وتتحرك الإلكترونات بسهولة خلال الفراغ بين المهبط والهدف، لأن الأنبوبة لا تكاد تحتوي على هواء يعوق حركتها.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وعندما تصطدم الإلكترونات المصعد ، تنتج الأشعة السينية كما تنطلق حرارة عالية جداً. وتنطلق الأشعة [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]السينية من المصعد [/FONT]][FONT=&quot]الدريئة[/FONT][[FONT=&quot] في اتجاهات كثيرة، ولكن معظمها يتم امتصاصه بوساطة غطاء الأنبوبة، وهو صندوق فلزي يحيط بالأنبوبة. ويوجد بأحد جوانبه نافذة صغيرة يخرج منها شعاع دقيق من الأشعة السينية، يمكن تصويبه إلى أي جسم يراد تسليط الأشعة السينية عليه. ويبطن صندوق الأنبوبة بالرصاص لامتصاص الأشعة السينية الشاردة، كما يحتوي الصندوق على زيت أو ماء لعزل وتبريد الأنبوبة. وتعتمد طاقة، أو قوة اختراق، الأشعة السينية التي تنتجها الأنبوبة على قيمة الجهد الكهربائي بين المهبط والمصعد. ويدفع الجهد العالي الإلكترونات بقوة نحو المصعد، وبطاقة أعلى مما يحدث في حالة الجهد الضعيف. وتصبح الأشعة السينية أكثر اختراقًا كلما زادت سرعة الإلكترونات. ويتم التحكم برفع أو خفض الجهد عن طريق صندوق تحكم.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وفي معظم أنابيب الأشعة السينية يتراوح الجهد الكهربائي بين حوالي [/FONT]20)[FONT=&quot] و [/FONT](250[FONT=&quot] كيلوفولت. وهذا المدى من الجهد يولد أشعة سينية ذات قدرة كافية لمعظم الأغراض الطبية .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]أسباب الإشعاع:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تنحصر الإلكترونات داخل الذرة في مناطق تسمى مدارات الإلكترونات، تحيط بالنواة حسب طاقاتها، حيث تتحرك الإلكترونات ذات الطاقة الأقل في المدارات الداخلية، بينما تتحرك الإلكترونات ذات الطاقة الأعلى في المدارات الخارجية. وتنتظم البروتونات والنيوترونات في النواة أيضًا حسب مستويات طاقاتها في طبقات تسمى المدارات النووية. ولكل البروتونات والإلكترونات والنيوترونات التي تشغل مدارًا معينًا نفس كمية الطاقة تقريبًا.[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وكما يبحث الماء دائمًا عن أدنى مستوى ممكن تبحث الإلكترونات أيضًا عن أدنى مستويات الطاقة. وعندما يتحول الإلكترون من مدار خارجي إلى مدار أقرب إلى النواة، يطلق حزمة من الطاقة تسمى الفوتون، والتي تهرب من الذرة. وتساوي طاقة الفوتون الفرق في طاقة الإلكترون عندما يقفز من المدار ذو السوية الأعلى إلى مدار ذو السوية الدنيا . وإذا كان الفرق في الطاقة صغيرًا تطلق الذرة الضوء المرئي أو الأشعة تحت الحمراء أو كليهما، ولكنها قد تنتج الأشعة السينية إذا كان الفرق كبيرًا.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]وتنتج الأشعة السينية حيثما كان هناك انخفاض مفاجئ في سرعة الإلكترونات، مثلما يحدث عند اصطدام الإلكترونات بالذرات الفلزية، لتوليد الأشعة السينية في أجهزة الأشعة السينية. وتنتج الإلكترونات الأشعة السينية أيضا عندما تمر قرب نواة كبيرة، حيث تنجذب الإلكترونات السالبة الشحنة نحو النواة الموجبة الشحنة، منتجة الأشعة السينية عندما تغير اتجاهاتها. وتسمى الأشعة السينية المنتجة بهذه الطريقة الإشعاع الكاسر.[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]أجهزة الأشعة:[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]أولاً- أنبوب الأشعة السنية [/FONT]**[ X-ray coil ]**[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]1. أنابيب الأشعة العادية ذات المصعد الدوار مع غلافاتها للأجهزة الجديدة وأنابيب معادلة لكافة الأجهزة القديمة ولكافة الماركات العالمية : [/FONT]CGR-PHILIPS-GE-TOSHIBA-HITACH-PICKER-SHIMADZU[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2. أنابيب الطبقي المحوري والقثطرة القلبية وتصوير الثدي .[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3. أنابيب الأشعة ذات المصعد الثابت والتي تركب على أجهزة الأشعة النقالة والقوسي البانوراما وأيضاً معادلات لكافة انواع الأنابيب .[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]ثانياً- طاولات الأشعة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[ X-Ray Tables ]**[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]بالنسبة إلى الطاولات الشعاعية فتغطي كافة الاحتياجات الطبية الشعاعية منها:[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طاولات الأشعة سابحة بالاتجاهات الأربعة تتحمل وزن مريض لغاية 150كيلوغرام ومزودة ببوكي وكريد مهتزة تقبل كافة قياسات الأفلام مع فرامل كهرومغناطيسية.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طاولات الأشعة تحكم عن بعد بعدة موديلات (18-90درجة)(20-90درجة)( 90-90درجة) قابلة لتحكم من لوحة التحكم ومن جانب الطاولة تتحمل وزن مريض لغاية 150 كيل وغرام.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]طاولة أشعة أساسية [/FONT]BRS[FONT=&quot] : مع طاولة متحركة مزودة بكريد مهتز مع بوكي يقبل كافة قياسات الأفلام الشعاعية[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بوكي ستاند لتصوير الصدر قابل للتحكم بالارتفاع من 40لغاية 170سم مع فرامل كهر مغناطيسية. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]ثالثاً- مولدات الأشعة[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[ X-Ray Generators ]* *[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]وهناك مجموعة واسعة من مولدات الأشعة :[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مولدات تردد عادي : ([/FONT]300[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]640[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]800[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]1200[FONT=&quot]) ميلي أمبير.[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مولدات تردد عالي [/FONT]High Frequency[FONT=&quot] : مجموعة من مولدات الأشعة ذات التردد العالي باستطاعة ([/FONT]20[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]70[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]80[FONT=&quot]) كيلووات من أجل ([/FONT]350[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]650[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]800[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]1200[FONT=&quot]) ميلي أمبير ([/FONT]125[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]150[FONT=&quot])كيلوفولط .[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot] *رابعاً- حامل سقفي لأنبوب الأشعة*[/FONT]* [ Ceiling Suspension ]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]خامساً- أجهزة نقالة وقوسي[/FONT]**: [ C-Arm & Mobile Systems ]*
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]سادساً- أجهزة التحميض[/FONT]**[** X-Ray Processors] **[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]*

[FONT=&quot]في كل دار أشعة أو عيادة شعاعية أو مشفى خاص أو عام بحاجة إلى جهاز خاص لتحميض الفيلم الشعاعي وبالتالي نفخر أن تقدم لكم مجموعتها الواسعة من أجهزة التحميض الآلي ، [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]1. جهاز اقتصادي يغطي كافة الاحتياجات سرعة ثابتة 90 فيلم/ساعة[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]2. جهاز سرعة متبدلة 210 أفلام / ساعة أو 400 فيلم/ساعة .[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3. أجهزة تحميض أفلام الأشعة الخاصة بطب الأسنان [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]4. أوعية تحميض يدوية .[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


----------



## يورانيو500 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*عطيا زميل*

يعطيك العافية وتسلم ايديك 

u r the best man 

بس خلي عاصي يقدرك والله حرام


----------



## فرزدق احمد (29 نوفمبر 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## soperalaa (9 يناير 2011)

مشكوووور


----------



## احسان ابوعلي (13 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم الى قراء ملتقى المهندسين العرب الكرام اطلب من كافة العاملين في مجال الهندسة الطبية بتزويدي بخرائط جهاز الاشعة نوع (C-ARM) نوع فلبس موديل bv22


----------



## احسان ابوعلي (13 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم الى كافة قراء ملتقى المهندسين العرب الكرام اطلب من كافة العاملين في مجال الهندسة الطبية اطلب القرص التعريفي لجهاز الطابعة نوع (dry star3500)أكفا


----------



## NoOoOody (10 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور جداااااااا


----------

